# Ranch Horse Show



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have shown in ranch horse shows but not ARHA.
They are fun and are usually laid back. Don't get carried away with silver and bling. Good working tack and regular long sleeved shirt, jeans, hat, chaps/****** optional.

Never went to one that had showmanship?
Usually have cattle classes(ranch cutting, taking one down the fence and roping) along with reining, trail, pleasure and halter.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am supposed to go to one August 2nd. This one goes by the AQHA rules and patterns. So, I am trying to find the patterns online. So far, I have not been able to find the Ranch reining pattern 1. I know the NRHA ones, but I understand these are different. 
OP-I have heard they are pretty casual, not blingy at all. Just nicely groomed and clean nice clothes, boots and tack. In fact, I looked at the AQHA rules and banded manes and hoof polish are not allowed.


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I don't know what rules this show goes by as my trainer only mentioned it in passing and we have not had a chance to discuss it yet


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

F n B, far as I know, it's not called ranch reining in AQHA, I think it's the working ranch horse patterns which might be why you can't find it online. I attached pics of the #1 working ranch horse pattern below.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

For some reason it wouldn't let me upload both pics in the same post...


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Cowchick……I am really hoping I can go…..it sounds like fun, and something we may actually be good at!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Your welcome  I hope you get to go too! Make sure you post pictures


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Haha-will try!


----------



## EquineObsessed (May 24, 2013)

I have the ARHA handbook from last year. It's almost identical to the AQHA handbook. I'm paraphrasing, but it says that apparel should be Western, but functional and super-bling is discouraged in both dress and tack. There is a huge emphasis on both the rider and the horse to look functional. Seems pretty laidback. 

Just found it. Here is better paraphrasing:
traditional western attire that reflects a true ranch lifestyle
"Appropriate Western attire includes a long sleeve shirt with collar (buttons or snaps preferred), a western hat and boots with heels. ARHA's main focus is on the performance and ability of the horse and rider. Clothing with excessive crystals, glitter or sequins is strongly discouraged and in no circumstance will this have advantage over other exhibitors with well fitted western attire. The addition of any protective outerwear is acceptable as dictated by weather conditions."


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I assumed it was not blingy at all and that function is more important than fashion. Chaps are optional too I assume?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes. They are optional.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am planning to go watch one in the middle of august... I can report back!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

But if I end up buying a ranch horse can I still wear my western pleasure shirts? They are glittery but no crystals. I'm never going to find the right horse!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Come on up to NY Farmpony…..you can ride mine next week and I will watch. Oh-and he is for sale….for the right price. lol

As for shirts-I probably have every color of the rainbow….just have to decide which will stay tucked in, and which matches the saddle pad the best. When I decide which one to use. ;-)


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

franknbeans- I think I'm going to make it a goal to have a show shirt/ saddle blanket in every color  Right now I have black, blue, and red. I need to get some turquoise soon for when I show my light palomino


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Turquoise is what I think I am going with next weekend…..with my Yucca Flats blanket that I LOVE! THis one, but the blue is more turquoise. Horse is black.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's a pretty blanket. I'm going to a show in mid august to watch. Can I get a ranch horse for 5 k?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would think so, not mine tho…… ;-) Especially in the fall. there is a place in VT that has been highly recommended by 2 of my trainers……and in the fall they should be paring down a bit for winter. They have some really nice horses and lots of them, all the time. Truck them in from the midwest.

Horses for sale Vermont, Camp Horses for Lease, Selling Horses for sale VT, NH, CT, RI, MA, NY ME, NJ, PA, OH


----------



## eeo11horse (Jun 22, 2012)

It must be fun to have a black horse- you can't see all the dirt and stains on them and they look good in a bunch of colors


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yup-you just see dust. I love that he basically looks good in anything…..it totally enables my tack hoarding tendencies. ;-)


----------

